# Do decoys work?



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Do any of you use decoys...Iv always wanted to use one but iv never wanted to waste the money if they dont..[/i]


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

YEP! in the right situations and conditions.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

bought a flambu years ago, shot a couple of nice bucks during archery season using it . the only activity occured in yarding/holding areas at dusk
while they waited for darkness to enter hayfields.i bought the thing with dreams of cashing in on some of those monsters that are out at 3 in the afternoon pushing other deer around.spent alot of time setting around those greenfields and never had one deer[buck or doe]pay any attention to it out in the open.i even lowered myself to using the flickering tail trick.
its been a good 15 years or so since i last lugged it around,im sweating just thinking of the thought of hiking that thing over hill and dale again.infact the only time i see the thing is when i open up the camp up and spy it in the corner of the shed,****** that no one stole it yet .


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

They work really well to get those big bucks that normally are just to far out of range to commit in the extra few yards. If you are calling and using scents when hunting, the deer come in looking for this other deer and if you have something there too look at, they will stick around longer and help them to commit and feel less like there is a problem with a situation. Just remember when you get a decoy you need to try and get rid of the human scent on it using sprays and diffrent scents..

I wrap mine in a big platic bag and leave it out side away from bad, out of the ordinary smells then i spray it when i get out in the field. Just remember too you have to carry the sucker in and set it up when you get out there, so make sure you get a low wieght one, with out a lot of loud parts to put together in the field. I would also practice putting it together as quiet as you can a few time before you actually use it in the field..Just my 2 cents..
Bandhunter


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Haven't used one before, but defiently considering buying one for this upcoming archery season. I think during the rut if your in the right spot a decoy would be awesome. Defiently looking forward to try it out, hopefully a bristled up buck takes notice to it, it would be a rush to have a buck walk stiff legged and ears back ready to kill the decoy!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah bretts it is awesome when that happends.. I used on around Mayville this year and had a nice 8 point come in and side step and take the thing out.. End up leaving some good marks on the side of the decoy..Nothing that a little touch up paint cant fix though. :beer: 
Bandhunter


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Bandhunter, what is your name, good chance I know who you are?


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Michael McNeal


----------

